# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Having the same dream again

## EmilyJud

Can anyone tell me how to have the same dream again? I had it last night and I really want to have it again so I can write it down. It wasn't a lucid dream or a nightmare but I really want to have it again. Can anyone tell me how to increase the chance of having it again? Cause I've had the same dream twice before on accident. Please help. :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Why not write it down right now?

----------

